# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  What to put on brown rice???

## oneshot

What are some suggestions for things to put in brown rice to make it not taste so damn boring? Ive found that brown rice is not near as versatile as white rice without adding butter to it.

----------


## Sipher

Teriyake, soy, bbq sauce (watch the sugar), and also you can try dicing the chicken and mixing it in with the rice. Also, try some whole wheat pasta with non-fat sauce.

----------


## sacapuntas

I honestly don't care too much about watching salt and i think that putting dumpling sauce on brown rice makes it taste amazing. I'm yet to find any in a supermarket so stock up next time ur in chinatown or just ask for extra if u order out.

----------


## UNCCwrestler

I use Smart Balance w/ Flax and a little salt on my brown rice, tastes almost as good as white rice and butter but healthier

----------


## sorel_C

butter spray n sweetners,, sounds gross, but i serioully cant get enough of it

----------


## the big lebowski

soy sauce

----------


## Superhuman

I don't add anything to it... I boil it with water and eat it plain, but I like it

You could add some low-sodium tamari... soy sauce nowadays is very bad for you because they cut it with wheat and lots of chemicals. Tamari is the good stuf

----------


## the big lebowski

> I don't add anything to it... I boil it with water and eat it plain, but I like it
> 
> You could add some low-sodium tamari... soy sauce nowadays is very bad for you because they cut it with wheat and lots of chemicals. Tamari is the good stuf


i dont know too much bout how food is made so what does it mean its cut with wheat? they add it ?anyway , im gonna look tamari up, see if i have a chinese food store round my way that carries it

----------


## Random

> I use Smart Balance w/ Flax and a little salt on my brown rice, tastes almost as good as white rice and butter but healthier


I use that too! sometimes il throw in some green beans or zucchini to add flavor too..

CD

----------


## cherokee6

Real Lemon brand lemon juice... for that oh so fresh taste that goes down clean...that or Tabasco or worchestershire sauce...

----------


## millionairemurph

sweet white corn, hotsauce (i rotate like 5 different ones), olive oil, premixed chicken spice, rosemary etc etc

----------


## Johny-too-small

I put chicken or tuna on my rice.  :Smilie:

----------


## beezlebubb666

just season it with a little salt.. makes it much easier to eat

----------


## biggnik56

The company that makes Frank's Red Hot Sauce makes a buffalo sauce... I LOVE IT ON ANYTHING... no penis jokes guys.....

----------


## rubix6

i turn my brown rice into sort of--- spanish rice.
i put some hot sauce,
cumin,
a little salt
pepper,
garlic/onion powder
and some lime juice...
it's really good

----------


## swizoleisdiced

get some 98 percent fat free mushroom soup, mix with dry rice and bake it on 350 for about 45 min to an hour....hardly no added cals and makes the rice softer and have more flavor.

----------


## S431M7

if u really wanna enjoin rice brown or white, have it fried with eggs and some a little bit of veggie. Then add on top of it some chicken or beef curry cooked with hot green peppers and Greek spices ( with some brown beans on a side if u would like). man, u will never get tired of that. Give it a try.

----------


## youngmuscle123

low fat ranch...sounds weird but delicious

----------


## Hitman

throw some soy sauce, some egg, and half an can of salmon....unbeatable.

ONLY PROB WITH BROWN RICE IS YA HAVE TO COOK THE NUTS OUTTA IT .

----------


## McFly

I use pinaple chunks

----------


## Godson

so from reading this forum sauces like 
frank's hot sauce, BBQ sauce , tamari , or soy sauces arent bad for a cutting diet ?

----------


## fit4ever180

You can make a calorie free and fat free sauce using just apple cider vinegar and sugar/Splenda. Get 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and a 1/3 cup of sugar/Splenda and heat it up on the stove in a skillet. Make sure they're mixed well (sugar should mostly dissolve in vinegar). Pour over your rice. It's potent stuff and works awesome for salads too! If you're trying to keep your digestive system in a more basic PH environment (more effective for muscle growth), you may want to avoid the dressing or add something alkaline to the meal like a grapefruit as well.

----------


## Dave-D

I have been using "braggs liquid aminos", it's like soy sauce.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i sprinkle a bit of montreal steak seasoning on it its great.

----------


## Tigershark

Hot sauce.

----------


## tboney

> What are some suggestions for things to put in brown rice to make it not taste so damn boring? Ive found that brown rice is not near as versatile as white rice without adding butter to it.


Spray pot w butter flavored pam. 
I cup of rice in hot pot w out liquid. Stir constantly until rice starts to brown.
Take garlic, shallot, pepper, a little cayenne and mix into dry, slightly browned rice.
Then take the juice of 1 to 2 lemons and mix with a splash of worcesthire(sp?) sauce and 6 to 8 ounces of non fat, low sodiun chicken broth. Cook till done. It tastes amazing!!!

----------


## collar

chicken or tuna, with some tabasco sauce if needed some days. im not chilli person, so i put it very carefully. trying not to kill myself with it hehe.

----------


## xo3et

I eat plain but i HATE it. so i think i will try some of the above  :Smilie:

----------


## lucasw99

Don't mock it until you have tried it, try adding low fat yogurt.

----------


## rogue01

Hot sauces go good on anything and are low cal

----------


## sizerp

Cumin and Black Beans.

----------


## thabeastmaster

sazon baby!
i put a pack of that high sodium bloat bizzness in my rice cooker with the brown, and viola....savor the flavor....

----------


## Dukkit

i cook my rice with low sodium chicken broth in the water.

gives it flavor. but you can add beef broth also and such

----------


## sizerp

Mostly -

Cumin, paprika, pepper, sea salt, cayenne, sometimes garlic. 

Put all spices in initially when you put the rice in, it cooks up nicely. I cook like 2C raw at a time. (~ roughly 8C cooked. Lasts me a few days.)

----------


## Jaded

A1 steak sauce (a little goes a LOOOonnnng way) and horseradish. Mix in my chicken and enjoy... sounds gross but its great

----------


## mike500

tastes nicer for some reason in a rice cooker and u can throw in the pot what u want put chopped pineapple in the other day was awsome with chicken

----------


## crazy_rocks

1- put olive oil in pan, cook vegetables in it

2- when rice is ready throw it in the pan of olive oil and vegetables

3- add BBQ to the rice. mix it around

this is a mans meal

----------


## dangerous dan

try tabasco sauce....i personally eat it alone, it used to bore me and take me hours to eat it. but now i just wolf the stuff down

----------


## Klimax

Tuna, evoo and beans.

----------


## irish_2003

i like to boil chicken and then use the broth for my rice or potatoes

----------


## energizer bunny

soy sauce......

----------


## ninjazx14

i do brown rice green beans and ground meat in a bowl and power it down mmm good

----------


## CaliPhotog

> i cook my rice with low sodium chicken broth in the water.
> 
> gives it flavor. but you can add beef broth also and such


I gotta add my vote to this! It makes a really big difference. Adds a nice light aroma and flavor and does not change the macros very much at all!

----------


## rkennedy9064

I cook my rice in a low sodium chicken broth

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Ai hell. I just eat it like that. Lol. Food is food is food. Now worryed about the taste much. As long as i get it into my stomach.

----------


## beernutz09

I just made chicken, brown rice, mushrooms, carrots and some teriyaki sauce. Ill be eating this for weeks I love it.

----------


## The Zodiac

One of my favorite creations is brown rice, seasoned and grilled chicken, peas, olive oil, and hummus; cut up the chicken and mix it all together. Tastes good and it's a good combo of protein, carbs, and good fat.

----------


## the big 1

BBQ sauce, finely chopped tomatoe and strips of cheaken breast is a good combo.

----------


## Jon the Rooster

> butter spray n sweetners,, sounds gross, but i serioully cant get enough of it


X2 Just amazing stuff!!! I use it on alot of dishes.

----------

